# Keno is Anti Social



## Kenormous (Nov 22, 2012)

Keno is over two years and for the past two years I have noticed that he isn't very social. It first started with taking walks and he was terrified of EVERYONE and EVERY dog. I soon quit walking him, because it just seemed to terrify him. Also my mother is unable to touch him, for if she does he will pee himself. He does this with most other people (besides me). Keno refuses to sleep with me on the bed. I can hardly get him to sit with me on the bed, when watching Netflix or when i'm just on my bed. He would rather be under my bed than have anything to do with me, when we aren't in my room he just lays under the couch. He follows me until I turn around and look at him, or head towards him Keno will bolt off running and then hide. Also he is territorial and seems to be aggressive towards the neighbor dogs. He attacks the fence trying to get them in the backyard.
I don't know how to change this strange behavior or if I am able too?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is more likely the aggression is secondary to fear. You can change his behavior and decrease his fear with the help of a really skilled dog trainer or a veterinary behaviorist. If you post your general location we can try to make some recommendations.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree you can turn it around with some training. It's worth it for your sake and for poor Keno.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is Anti Social too, but the problem I have is that I have gone to a Vet behaviorist, and a trainer and she is still the meanie girl. She doesn't want to play with any other dogs and she doesn't like any other people besides me and my mom. Jasmine will bark at everybody who walks in her line of vision (also out of her vision :blink I just don't know what to do about this.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I had some of this with my boy Frank. At one point it was hard for me to bring him places because he was so reactionary to ANY other dog. Simple walks were difficult, and going to the dog park or to a pet friendly cafe for a meal was impossible. This is fear reaction. You absolutely MUST get a good trainer as JMM suggested. It won't be an overnight fix. This is lots of hard work for you and your dog. And, there are some good books out there to help you understand what is happening.

I really liked this one:
Scaredy Dog! Understanding and Rehabilitating Your Reactive Dog: Ali Brown: 9780976641407: Amazon.com: Books

I just want you to know that we started with provagte one on one training because Frank couldn't be in a class situation with other dogs. We then started with classes (and at first we had to stand really far away from the other dogs) and Frank got better and better. He just passed his Canine Good Citizen this year and it was a huge step for both of us! I can take Frank out to eat, on walks and he is not able to meet other dogs without coming unglued. I have learned to see signals in Franks behavior (and other dogs as well) and learned how to react to them. And as I said, this was lots of time spent. But...my Frank is worth every minute of it. He now isn't an isolated dog.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam Sorry to hear this. Wish I could help. Just Follow others good advice Here.*
*I Hope It Gets Better for you Both* Good Luck.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------

